# Impossible de libérer mon ancien Mac Pro d'iCloud



## BucarestBoy (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais libérer d'iCloud mon ancien disque de démarrage (sous High Sierra) qui était dans mon vieux Mac Pro.
Dans mon nouveau Mac Pro 2019 (sous Big Sur), je vais dans préférence système, identifiant Apple, je sélectionne le vieux Mac Pro, je le supprime de la liste (en saisissant mon mot de passe iCloud), le texte définissant l'appareil disparaît, mais l'appareil reste dans la liste...
J'ai répété plusieurs fois l'opération, rien à faire, il veut pas disparaître de la liste...
Notez que pendant mes tentatives, le vieux disque de démarrage en question est dans un tiroir (je veux pas l'effacer pour conserver une archive)
Il y a un bug quelque part ?
Que faire ?


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juin 2021)

Tu peux essayer juste en te déconnectant ou sinon, supprimes le depuis iCloud.com directement.


----------



## BucarestBoy (14 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu peux essayer juste en te déconnectant ou sinon, supprimes le depuis iCloud.com directement.


Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "en me déconnectant" ?


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juin 2021)

Dans la vue d'ensemble de la section "identifiant apple", tu as le bouton "se déconnecter"


----------



## BucarestBoy (14 Juin 2021)

Merci Matthieu  
Quelle est l'idée ? Si je me déconnecte puis reconnecte à iCloud, la "suppression du compte" de mon vieux disque sera prise en compte ? (pour l'instant il veut pas disparaitre de la liste).


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Juin 2021)

tu as redémarré après avoir effectué la suppression ?

sinon tu vas sur ton ancien Mac Pro et tu te déconnectes de iCloud


----------



## BucarestBoy (14 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> tu as redémarré après avoir effectué la suppression ?
> 
> sinon tu vas sur ton ancien Mac Pro et tu te déconnectes de iCloud


Oui après redémarrage il est toujours là !
C'est plus qu'une déconnexion que je cherche à faire, je veux le "supprimer du compte" ! Personne n'a jamais rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (14 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu peux essayer juste en te déconnectant ou sinon, supprimes le depuis iCloud.com directement.


Bravo @edenpulse ! Ca a marché en faisant la suppression directement depuis iCloud.com ! C'est un truc qui m'énervait depuis pas mal de temps ! Je suis super content !


----------

